# HGVC price per point



## ldunk99 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am fairly certain HGVC is the right club for me.  My parents are now interested in going in with my husband and I and buying a larger (more points) unit.  Our thoughts are we could split the points and save on MF.  Are there other advantages/disadvantages to this?  Also, what is a good price per point?  We are looking at either location in Orlando.

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## travelguy (Mar 11, 2007)

*HGVC Points*



ldunk99 said:


> I am fairly certain HGVC is the right club for me.  My parents are now interested in going in with my husband and I and buying a larger (more points) unit.  Our thoughts are we could split the points and save on MF.  Are there other advantages/disadvantages to this?  Also, what is a good price per point?  We are looking at either location in Orlando.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



I have purchased all my HGVC points at just over $1 per point at resale.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 11, 2007)

It really depends on what season (Platinum, Gold, Silver...) you are buying.  With HGVC, MFs are based on unit size alone.  That means a 2BR Plus unit in Platinum season (8400 points) will have the same MF as a standard 2BR in Gold season (5000 points), at the same resort.  Because of that, the Platinum season points generally go for a higher price, because you get more points for your MF *every year*.  You just have to decide how long you are planning to own it to see if the higher-priced Platinum points are worth the extra up-front price.

$1/point would be a very good price for a Gold season Orlando property, and Platinum season properties tend to go for closer to $1.50-$1.80 per point.  I would recommend talking to Seth at sellingtimeshares.net.  He has helped several Tuggers purchase HGVC properties (including me!).

As for buying with your parents -- I think that would work ok, with the caveat of "never do business with friends or relatives"   One thing I would suggest:  make sure you are all on the title, as HGVC has the restriction that only owners can check in for Open Season reservations -- you can't get "guest certificates" for those reservations.  If you are all on the title, you should all have access to that benefit.  And BTW, I think Open Season is one of the best benefits of owning a HGVC property.

Drop me a line if you have any questions -- we just bought at the Seaworld property at the end of last year.

Kurt


----------



## ldunk99 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Thanks Kurt*

I'm a teacher and need to travel during peak times so Platinum is what I'm looking for.  I see that Seth has quite a few properties available on e-bay.  What was the closing like?  

I'm also interested to know where you've stayed with your points since you bought.  Was it easy to get the reservations you wanted?

Thanks for your help,

Lori


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 12, 2007)

Lori,

Like I mentioned, we are new HGVC owners so we don't have much experience yet.  But since December, we have made an RCI reservation in Williamsburg for June (1BR: 3400 points) and a week at HGVC Seaworld Orlando for October (1BR Gold season: 3400 points).  That has left us with 1600 point left over from our 8400 yearly points.  

I live in Colorado, and I have gotten 3 Open Season reservations (30 days out) this winter for Valdoro Lodge in Breckenridge for weekend ski trips -- the third one is this coming weekend. :whoopie: We have used the cash rental option for these.

If you can plan and make your reservations right at the 9 month window, you should have pretty good luck getting what you want.  However, I'm sure a high demand week might still be a challenge.  For example, I have been keeping an eye on what was available 9 months out for Thanksgiving week 2007.  All of the resorts had availability, except Los Cabos.  That may be a smaller resort and owners there grabbed all of the weeks at the 12-month owners reservation window.  I am hoping to get a reservation for Spring Break 2008, so I will see what we can do when it gets to be 9 months out.

Also, Seth usually has many more options than the listing on his web site or Ebay auctions.  Definitely give him a call -- he has been a great source of information for several Tuggers, even if you end up not buying through him.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Mar 12, 2007)

ldunk99 said:


> I'm also interested to know where you've stayed with your points since you bought.  Was it easy to get the reservations you wanted?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Lori



Lori, at 9 months out it's usually easy to get into any HGVC you want to go except maybe holiday times.

I concur, Seth is very helpful & knowledgeable. 

Rick


----------



## Blues (Mar 12, 2007)

ldunk99 said:
			
		

> I'm a teacher and need to travel during peak times so Platinum is what I'm looking for.



Lori, I just want to make sure you know that with HGVC, points are points.  You don't need to own in platinum time in order to travel in platinum time.  For example, you can buy a 2 BR gold season, which is 5000 points, and have enough to get a 1 BR week in platinum season, which requires just 4800 points.  As others have noted, the primary decision is whether to pay more upfront to get platinum, with its lower MFs per point, or pay less now for gold season but pay higher MFs per point.

My own analysis is that the market has priced this difference correctly.  That is, I think that the premium you pay for platinum is pretty much correct for the difference in MFs per point.  FWIW, I bought 2 BR gold, though my wife & I tend to trade into 1 BR units.  But that's because I got a good deal on it.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 12, 2007)

Blues makes a very good point:  if you are not planning on using your deeded week at the location you own, points are points.  You also have the flexibility of combining at least two years worth of points together (by borrowing from next year's points) to make a single reservation.

If you are only buying for points, be open to more than just the Orlando properties.  I think the Las Vegas properties have the lowest maintenance fees per point, so that might work out to be a good option as well.  Or if you find a great deal on lower point packages, it might be worth it for the higher MFs.

Kurt


----------



## chesterbhoy (Mar 13, 2007)

$1 a point would be exceptional value, we recently obtained costs which were nearer $2 per point.

We currently have 7000 points from a 2BR Plat in Orlando Int Drive. We are looking for more points in the future to allow us to have a 2BR unit at peak (platinum) time for 2 weeks - so kids can have own room when in High School. 

In June 2006 we had a week in a 2BR in Orlando (Gold - 5000pts). On this years vacation (Gold) we deposited some 2006 points into 2007 and will allow us 5nts in 2BR in the Lagoon Tower (4000), 5nts in 2BR in Waikoloa (4000) and 3nts 2BR+ in Las Vegas Strip (1740). 

HGVC provides you great flexibility.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 27, 2007)

I just watched an Ebay auction end for a 2 bdrm unit worth 7000 HGVC platium points EOY @ Bay Club Waikoloa go for $6100 plus closing costs.  

Maintenance fee's are listed at $968 which kept us from bidding on it.   It will be interesting to see if it passes ROFR, but as it's a Hilton managed property it could.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 29, 2007)

Biannual Price Per Point (ppp) Question???

Watching the Ebay listings, we've come to generally expect to see Gold points at around $1 - $1.50 per point and Platnum at $1.50 - $2 a point...sometimes a bit more.

When it comes to bi-annual offerings, (EEY or EOY) my wife feels that the price should be half of what I mentioned above.   While I see her point, I tend to pay more attention to the maintenance fee's.  As these are resale, the ppp has already fallen well below "retail" markup. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Pronkster (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with your thinking that MF's should be the deciding factor, and that is why I have always purchased platinum units.  I feel that since these are deeded units, it is like buying a piece of real estate and will hold it's value, especially with Hilton's ROFR.  Therefore you should always be able to sell the unit for what you paid for it, or maybe even a little more.  Therefore you really aren't spending more per point when you are "buying" your unit, you are just investing a little more upfront to own the unit to keep the annual MF's lower.  If you intent to own it for your lifetime and hand it down to your kids, which I think is all of our intentions when buying,  why not keep the MF's as low as possible.  And if you decide you want out, sell it and get your investment back.  Just my thinking.


----------



## tortoladan (Apr 1, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> Biannual Price Per Point (ppp) Question???
> 
> Watching the Ebay listings, we've come to generally expect to see Gold points at around $1 - $1.50 per point and Platnum at $1.50 - $2 a point...sometimes a bit more.
> 
> ...



The MFs are certainly half, since they're the same except every other year (but you still pay the $90 club membership annually).  The developer price on the biannual offerings is 65% of the price of the equivalent annual offering (at least at Orlando).  I suspect that HGVC will use that same ratio in their buyback decision on ROFR, so I doubt you'll be able to get a biannual on resale at half of what the market bears for the equivalent annual offering.

-dan


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Apr 2, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> I just watched an Ebay auction end for a 2 bdrm unit worth 7000 HGVC platium points EOY @ Bay Club Waikoloa go for $6100 plus closing costs.
> 
> Maintenance fee's are listed at $968 which kept us from bidding on it.   It will be interesting to see if it passes ROFR, but as it's a Hilton managed property it could.



Do these owners put in the auction that if your price is too low, Hilton could reject your Ebay winning bid and buy the unit back from under you?


----------

